# Désinstaller X11 et OO pour recommencer



## Guillaume S (8 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour!

J'ai installé X11 (pas celui c'Apple) et OO 1.0.3. Je voudrais virer tout cela pour savoir comment le faire et surtout recommencer pour choisir  "OroborOSX" et non windowMaker.


Pouvez-vous me guider?
Guillaume


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Novembre 2003)

bon, pour OOo, c'est simple, tu dégages le dossier.
pour X11, tu supprimes 
le répertoire X11 dans /etc
et le répertoire X11R6 dans /usr
(par le terminal à chaque fois).


pour le reste (et peut être si c'est ça le plus important pour toi n'as tu pas à désinstaller X11) ;
si tu veux ne plus avoir wmaker quand tu lances X11 :
tu ouvres le fichier .xinitrc à la base de ton répertoire utilisateur
par ex
cd ~
pico .xinitrc
et tu enlèves la ligne qui lances  window maker
ctrl x pour quitter en sauvant

pour OroborOSX, tout simplement tu le downloades depuis le site d'Adrian, tu fais ce qui est indiqué et simplement tu double cliqueras sur l'icone pour lancer OroborOSX et X11
http://oroborosx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Guillaume S (9 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour!

Un grand merci pour cette réponse claire à mes 2 questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tout fonctionne maintenant comme je le souhaite - même si tout n'est pas limpide dans OO (sacrément puissant ce truc)


Guillaume


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Novembre 2003)

le truc important là dedans, c'est de savoir que tous les gestionnaires de fenêtres (window maker, afterstep, openmotif,...) se lancent à partir d'une ligne dans le fichier .xinitrc (un de presmiers fichiers lus quand tu lances X11)
sauf OroborOSX qui est une application stand alone et qui lance X11 à son tour.

Thierry


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2003)

Open Office installe quand meme pas mal de logiciels tiers un peu partout non (Ghostscript, Fondu, etc.). Ou sont-ils dans le dossier Open Office?


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Novembre 2003)

ghoscript probablement dans /usr/local/share
et /usr/local/bin


----------

